# عقوبة الحرق في الكتاب المقدس



## عابد يهوه (22 فبراير 2015)

*حينما احرقت الدولة الاسلامية الطيار الاردني بحسب اوامر القران ، جميع المسلمين هرعوا لحديث محمد "لا يعذب بالنار الا رب النار" متبرئين من عقوبة الدولة الاسلامية للحرق وانها مخالفه للاسلام وانهم كفره صهاينه صليبين لا يمثلون الاسلام  ..

وهرعوا مسرعين للكتاب المقدس ليلصقوا تهمه حرق الناس فيه وان الكتاب المقدس هو من يبيح حرق البشر وليس الاسلام :*



> *في الكتاب المقدس الحرق عقوبة إلهية بالنص ؛
> بل قرية سدوم تم حرقها بسكانها كعقاب إلهي ؛ والحرق تشريع من إله الكتاب المقدس كعقوبة ؛
> وهذا الفرق بين القرآن الكريم والكتاب المقدس ؛
> ولهذا أمعنت بوحشية ودموية الكنيسة في العصور الوسطى حرقا للعلماء والمفكرين وحرق مؤلفاتهم وكتبهم كعقوبة منصوص عليها ؛
> ...



*وذهبوا ايضا لاثبات عقوبة الحرق في الكتاب المقدس من خلال سفر اللاويين :

و إذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست اباها , بالنار تحرق [اللاويين : 9-21] .

وسفر التكوين 38 :

24 ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر اخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك.وها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى.فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق

وسفر يشوع 7 :

15: وَالَّذِي تَثْبُتُ عَلَيْهِ جَرِيمَةُ السَّرِقَةِ مَمَّا هُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ، يُحْرَقُ بِالنَّارِهُوَ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ، لأَنَّهُ نَقَضَ عَهْدَ الرَّبِّ، وَارْتَكَبَ قَبَاحَةً فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ»

فكيف فهم اليهود تلك النصوص ؟ وهل تلك النصوص تأمر بحرق الناس احياء ؟ وهل عاقب اليهود احدا بحرقه حيا ؟! وهل حرق الكنيسة للسحره والعلماء احياء كان نتيجة تلك النصوص في العهد القديم ؟

اما حرق اهل سدوم وعموره فهي عقوبة الهيه الله نفسه من عاقبهم بها ولم يأمر بها احد !

_________

حرق الطيار الاردني :
المحكمة الاسلامية في الدوله الاسلامية حكمت على الطيار بالحرق بتهمه محاربه المسلمين والقاء قنابل حارقه عليهم وبناء عليه تم عقابه بالحرق بالمثل كما اقر القران في سورة النحل قائلا :

" وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عُوقبتم به "

وكما اقر القران ايضا في سورة البقره :

" فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم "

والقصاص بالمماثله مقيد بضابط وهو أن ما كان محرماً كالزنا واللواط والخمر والنظر إلى العورة لا يحل الاقتصاص فيه بالمثل فلا يجوز لمن اعتدي عليه بالزنا أو اللواط أو نظر العورة أن يزني أو يلوط بالمعتدي أو ينظر إلى عورته.

اذن رب المسلمين امر بالعدل في الاقتصاص والمماثلة في استيفاء الحق وبهذا نال الطيار الاردني نفس الجزاء .. فكما حرق مسلمين بقنابله تم حرقه ايضا بالمثل طبقا لاوامر رب القران ..!

ولا علاقه لحديث محمد " لا يعذب بالنار الا رب النار" بالموضوع والذي يضعه المفلسين المسلمين حجة لتبرئه دينهم من تعاليمه الاجراميه ..

نعم لا يعذب بالنار الا رب النار .. ولكن ان احرق شخصا انسان فانه يحرق بالمثل كما اقرت نصوص القران وهو العقاب بالمماثله ..

وكما ورد في المماثله في القصاص في رواية عند مسلم عن أنس قال : 

 (إنما سمل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعين العرنيين ، لأنهم سملوا أعين الرعاء) .

___________

فلماذا يحاول المسلمين الهروب من حقيقة تعاليم دينهم الاجراميه الارهابيه بالهروب للكتاب المقدس لدس اجرامهم فيه بالكذب والتلفيق والتظاهر بان دينهم دين المحبه والسلام من خلال الكذب والتزوير والتدليس ؟!

لماذا حينما يشعر بالمسلم بالعجز عن الدفاع عن دينه يهرب ليطعن في الكتاب المقدس ويقوله ما لا يقوله ؟!

فهل يأمر الكتاب المقدس بالقصاص بالمماثله ؟ هل يأمر بقتل كل انسان لا يدين بالمسيحيه بحجة انه كافر ؟ هل وضع رب المسيحيه الانسان ليكون قاضي بدل ربه ؟!

الم يقل المسيح لي النقمة انا اجازي ؟!

هل امر رب الكتاب المقدس باحتلال كل بلاد العالم وقتل المسيحين من الطوائف المخالفه لنا كما يقتل المسلمين السنه الشيعه الذي يصلون بالقران ويهدمون مساجدهم لمجرد انهم شيعه من طائفه مختلفه ؟!
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 فبراير 2015)

*



			وسفر التكوين 38 :

24 ولما كان نحو ثلاثة اشهر اخبر يهوذا وقيل له قد زنت ثامار كنتك.وها هي حبلى ايضا من الزنى.فقال يهوذا اخرجوها فتحرق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

++++++++++++++++++++
هنا  لم يكن ادنى تشريع الهى  مُّسجل كتابةً...
إذن فهى أعراف   بشرية  وقوانين بشرية  إستشرت وإستفحلت على ممر  التطور الحضارى للتاريخ البشري.
[  نلاحظ أن أحداً لم يستنكر  عليه ما قاله. -  فى متن السرد]
فما امر به [ يهوذا بن يعقوب  ] هنــا  |  ليس  تشريعاً إلهياً  ويهوذا ليس نبياً ... هو خالف  قانون "التزويج  بالولى الاقرب " -  وطالب بتطبيق  قانون "الزنا"  وكلها قبيل  تسجيل الناموس الموسوى  الموحى به من الله .*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 فبراير 2015)

وأيضأً يهوذا لم يحرقها...
لى عودة ببحث مفصل


----------



## كيفا بطرس (23 فبراير 2015)

*الأخ 8 سرجيوُس
منتظر البحث *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2015)

تم حذف المشاركات الأخيرة للأخ المسلم (Hotspot Shield) والأخ سرجيوس لكونها تشتيت ومتابعة له.
أرجو أن يكون الحوار منصب على الطرح الأول بشرط أن يكون نقد له.


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 فبراير 2015)

​ *-*هُناك قِصة فى الفلكلور المِصرى تقول إنه فى عِصر الدولة العِباسية,كان هُناك رجُل بسيط الفِكر ذِهب إلى قاضى القضاة آنذاك "القاضى الأخنائى"[1].وحِدثه  إنه يِخشاه الخِشية الكاملة,وإذا سأله القاضى عن السببت,قال له لإنك حِكمت  على فلان وفلان  بشويهم على نار هادئة إذ قضيت بربطهم على خشبة توقد تحتها  نار ويدار الجسد فوقها كما يدار جسد الخروف,حتى وفتهم المنية,فأبتسم القاضى قائلاً:ـوأى ذنب فعلت أيها الكركوب-أى العجوز الغير قادر على السير -لكى أفعل بك هكذا؟فأجابه بسرعة لا شئ,فأجابه القاضى:ـ(فلا تخشانى لأنك لم تفعل ما يدفعنى لمُعاقبتك).


*-*فالقصة هُناك نِفس قصة المُشكِك,إذ يدين الكتاب المقدس لأنه قال[ وَإِذَا تَدَنَّسَتِ ابْنَةُ كَاهِنٍ بِالزِّنَى فَقَدْ دَنَّسَتْ أَبَاهَا. بِالنَّارِ تُحْرَقُ]. (سفر اللاويين 21: 9)فالمُشِكك ينقد وينقض النص فقط لأنه قال"إذا",ووجب عليه النقد" إذا"تِم تنفيذ تِلك العقوبة فى ابنه الكاهن,وعدم  تنفيذ العقوبة لا يُفيد نسخ النص-أى الإلغاء-بل دليل قوة على مخافة بيت  الكاهن من العقوبة لذا فلم يقع بيت الكاهن تحت تِلك العقوبة.

*-*أى إن الله قال"إذا زِنت إبنه الكاهن تُحرِق"و"إذا لم تخطئ فلا عقوبة عليها"فالعقوبة موضوعة لكى يخشى الزانى,من أن يقع فى الخطية فيتم تنفيذ فيه الحُكم,*والعجيب  إن هؤلاء النُقاد لم يأت آى منهم بواقعة تاريخية فى التاريخ اليهودى تقول  إن تلك العقوبة تمت تنفيذها.ونتمنى أن يأتوا لنا بواقعة تاريخية...
*

*-*ومِثال أخر هو فى القانون المِصرى إذ نِجده فى المادة"86"مكرر"أ" ينص التالى:ـ 

{تكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة الإعدام أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، إذا كان الإرهاب من الوسائل التي تستخدم في تحقيق أو تنفيذ الأغراض التي تدعو إليها الجمعية أو الهيئة أو المنظمة أو الجماعة أو العصابة المذكورة في هذه الفقرة، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من أمدها بأسلحة، أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات، أو مهمات أو آلات أو أموال أو معلومات مع عمله بما تدعو إليه وبوسائلها في تحقيق أو تنفيذ ذلك}[2].​*-*وفى مُستَهَلّ الحديث نُدرك إن العقوبة المنصوص عليها أى"الإعِدام أو الأشِغَال"تُنفِذ إِذاَ قِام البعض بأى عمليات إرهابية تِتبع جمعية أو هيئة...إلخ,ونفس العِقوبة على من ساعدهم*,وماذا لو لم تِكُن هُناك أى جماعة إرهابية فى الوِطن؟!,ولا يوجد من يِمِد يد العونة بالأسِلِحة؟؟*هل تُنفذ العقوبة؟وإذا قولنا "نعم"تُنفِذ ففى من تُنفِذ؟.


*-*فالنص الوارد فى"سِفر اللاويين"هو نص قانون خاص بدولة إسرائيل,وعندما أقول "نِص خَاص"فالخصوصية تِشمل الوِقت الذى ستنفذ فيه العقوبة,فإذا فهنا خلفية السِفر الحضارية والتاريخية,لفهمنا قصده وأدركنا الغرض من قول الرب.


*-*ففى نفس السفر [2:19]نجده يقول لموسى:ـ{كَلِّمْ كُلَّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: تَكُونُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي قُدُّوسٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ}*فنِفهم إن الله له غرض هام وهو"تقديس الشعب"ومعنى التقديس أى الكِف عن الخطية,والبدء فى طريق الأعمال الصالحة*,فحتى  العمل الصالح هو دعوة إلهية للإنسان,يُنفذها الإنسان بمعونة الله له,ولكن  ماذا لو لم يسمع الإنسان لدعوات الله للسير فى العمل الصالح؟!.


*-*وسِفر اللاويين هو سِفر موجه إلى اللاويين الكهنة,فهو سِفر طقسى بالدرجة الأولى,وفيه يتضح رغبة الله أن يقترب بنى إسرائيل إليه كالساكن فى قدس الأقداس[3].وكيف يقترب الشعب إلى الله وهُم ساقطون فى الخطية؟؟فنجد خطايا كثيرة للشعب فى سفر الخروج السابق لهذا السفر.

*-*فالرب يقول لهم "تقدسو"عيشو أعمال الخير,لهذا نجد السيد الرب فى (لاويين21)يقول:ـ{ كَلِّمْ الْكَهَنَةَ بَنِي هَارُونَ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: لاَ يَتَنَجَّسْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ}ونجد الرب يبداء فى خِطة تقديس الشعب بوضع بعض الوصايا مثل لا تِمس ميت,ونجد كلمات مثل{لا يتنجس,مقدسيين يكونون لإلههم,لا يدنسون إسم إلههم,مقدس لإلهه,مقدساً يكون}[لا21::1-9]فالرب يوضح رغبته اذ يقول{مُقدساً يكون عندك لآنى قدوس}[لا8:21].


*-*والمُلخص إن الله يُطهر شعبه من خطاياهم ,ويحِصنهم من الخطايا التى رُبما يقعون فيها,*ومن النقطة الآخير نفهم قصد السيد الرب* من قوله:ـ { وَإِذَا تَدَنَّسَتِ ابْنَةُ كَاهِنٍ بِالزِّنَى فَقَدْ دَنَّسَتْ أَبَاهَا. بِالنَّارِ تُحْرَقُ.}فالتحصين والحماية ظاهرة لمن يشاء أن يرى,*فهو يقول"إذا"يقول"لو"وهنا  نجد عقوبة شديدة للغاية,وهيا الحرق,والأمر الهام هو لِماذا يُغِلظ الرب  العقوبة؟ولماذا يُغِلِظ المُشرِع العقوبة فى قوانين الدِوِل؟؟,ألِيس رغبة  فى التقليل من الجريمة التى تستوجب العقوبة؟أليس للحد منها,ورغبة منه منعها؟!هذا هو قصد وغرض الرب فى سفر اللاويين أن يرى الشخص الخاطئ العقوبة فيخشى ويكُف عن إتمام الخطية ,فـلا يُخطئ أحد ويقع فى عقوبة الزنا.*




*-*وإذا لم يخشى الخاطئ من هِول العقوبة ووقع في الزِنا فوجب رِجمه,ولكن هُنا لم تُستخدم عقوبة الرِجم,لأن مُرتكِبها "إبنة كاهن" نشأت فى بيت يتميز بالخُلُق,لِذا فوِجب تغليِظَ العقوبة,لِذا فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:ـ[فى حالة عائلة الكاهن تزداد العقوبة,لان كل من أعطى كثيراً يُطلب منه الكثير] [4].


*-*و*نقطة هامة آُخرى وهيا كما أوضحت سالفاً إن العقوبة هِيا عقوبة خاصة *,*والخصوصية تِشِمِل من يِتم فيه تِلك العقوبة,فذات النص خِصص الجماعة التى يُنفِذ فيها العقوبة,*إذ يقول:ـ{وَإِذَا تَدَنَّسَتِ ابْنَةُ كَاهِنٍ}*فالتخصيص هو لـ[بنات الكاهن],*فلا يِحق للمُشكك أن يُعِمِمِ عقوبة خاصة.


*-*ونِختم بسؤال هام,وهو [من هو الذى سِيُنِفِذ تِلك العقوبة فى الزانية؟؟]فهناك شخصيين فقط هم المُنوِط لهم بتنفيذ العِقوبة وهُم[الكاهن,أو الرئيس]وفى حالتنا هُناك نجد إن الحديث موجه إلى[ الكهنة بنى هارون][لا1:21]*فمن  سيُنِفذ العقوبة هو الكاهن والِد الإبنة الزانية,فالكاهن هُنا هو الحَاكِم  والمُنِفِذ,وهذا يِدُل على إن رِغَبة الكاهن هيا من نفس رغبة السيد  الرب,أى التقديس وحياة البِر وحياة الأعمال **الصالحة.*


يتبع بنعمة الرب..
مينا فوزى


 
 [1]هو  هو إبراهيم بن علي بن محمد بن أبي بكر بن عيسى ابن بدران السعدي وكان قاضى  عادل فى أيام الدولة العباسية 750ه ,وكان يتبع المذهب الشافعىِ ثم تحول  إلى المالكىِ وكان له كُتب فى نقد ابن تيمية راجع"الأعلام ج1,ص63".​[2] تعليقات أ.د مصطفى محمد على قانون العقوبات المادة"86"القسم العام.من كتاب قانون العقوبات,دار النهضة العربية2009,جامعة الإسكندرية.
[3] مقدمة سفر اللاويين-متى هنرى.
[4] راجع القمص تادرس يعقوب –تفسير سفر اللاويين ص212.​


----------



## e-Sword (26 فبراير 2015)

[YOUTUBE]o-hXTgU677c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R@Y@N (27 فبراير 2015)

#تم الحذف مع توجيه إنذار، يتبعه طرد إن لم يفهم العضو الكلام الذي قلت#
المشرف


----------



## عابد يهوه (27 فبراير 2015)

انا عندي سؤال ..

هل يعمل اليهود بشريعه العهد القديم مثل العقوبات ؟ 

مثلا رجم الزانية ..
لا اعتقد ان اليهود يقوم بتنفيذ هذه الشريعه اليوم لسبب وجود قانون يعتبرها جريمة قتل فالزمن اختلف عن السابق .. وانتم تعرفون جيدا ان الزنا منتشر اليوم باشكال مختلفه وهي منتشره ليس في اسرائيل بل في كل العالم فاذن تم تنفيذ حكم رجم الزانية فسيتم رجم نص سكان العالم 

زي موضوع الحرق مثلا فهل مطالب الكهنه اليوم بحرق احد اليوم بحسب شريعه العهد القديم ؟!

وغيرها من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في العهد القديم التي لا يزال يسير عليه اليهود ؟


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2015)

عابد يهوه قال:


> انا عندي سؤال ..
> 
> هل يعمل اليهود بشريعه العهد القديم مثل العقوبات ؟
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك الحلو، انت حتى لو نظرت في العهد القديم وتشريعاته القانونية وسط المجتمع الإسرائيلي هاتجد أن فيه أحكام كتير لم تُنفذ بالمعنى الحرفي للكلام، بل حسب وضعيه القانون في كل زمن ومجتمع، لأن المهم السير بروح القانون لضبط المجتمع نفسه، فممكن يتم السجن أو العمل الشاق..أو اي حكم حسب ما يقتضي العصر والزمن.. لأن اليهود لم يشعلوا النار في أي مجرم قبل كده خالص، مش سمعتها في التاريخ اللي بين أيدينا ولا اتكتب في العهد القديم أنه تم حرق شخصية من الشخصيات كحكم أُصدر من القضاة الذي كانوا يقضوا لإسرائيل، ربما حدثت في الحروب خينما كانوا يشعلون النار في المدن التي حرقوها ساعة الحرب... 
وعموماً سمعنا أن الله هو اللي قضى ونفذ حكم حرق سدوم وعمورة، لأنه فاحص الكلى والقلوب وجد وفحص وعرف انه لن يتوب أحد وأنقذ البار الوحيد اللي كان وسطهم فقط، والباقي عايش في فجور فظيع من قتل وزنا وهتك أعراض وذبائح بشرية وغيرها من فظائع لو قريتها في التاريخ ربما تجد ان ما تجده اليوم من إرهاب ومجون وشرور أهون مما كانوا يصنعون بشراهة وشراسة لا تُشبع قط...
​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 مارس 2015)

*هى غالبا مش حرق حيا العقوبة بالرجم ثم حرق جثة الزانية , معظم المفسرين فهموا العقوبة كدا*

 Most interpreters understand the penalty to be stoning to death and then burning the corpse. There is no evidence that cremation was favored in Israel; thus, burning the corpse was part of the humiliating punishment, signifying that this daughter was totally removed from the face of the earth.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Hartley, J. E. (2002). _Vol. 4_: _Word Biblical Commentary  : Leviticus_. Word Biblical Commentary (349). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.
​ 
وفى دليل فى الكتاب المقدس على كدا

فى سفر يشوع نقرا
 ان " الماخوذ بالحرام " يحرق بالنار

*و يكون الماخوذ بالحرام يحرق بالنار هو و كل ما له لانه تعدى                  عهد الرب و لانه عمل قباحة في اسرائيل 

وفى تنفيذ العقوبة فى نفس ذات الاصحاح 

رجم ثم احرقت جثته بالنار

*
*فقال يشوع كيف كدرتنا يكدرك الرب في هذا اليوم فرجمه جميع                  اسرائيل بالحجارة و احرقوهم بالنار و رموهم بالحجارة

**the body was to be burned after the administration of death by stoning. An analogous case is that of Achan who was ordered to be burned for violating the ban on Jericho but who, in practice, was first executed by public stoning and then burned. This is related in Joshua 7:15, 25.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Sarna, N. M. (1989). Genesis. English and Hebrew; commentary in English.; Title on half t.p.: Genesis = Be-reshit. The JPS Torah commentary (270). Philadelphia: Jewish Publication Society*​.


 فى جميع الاحوال لا عقوبة الرجم ولا حرق الجثة موافق عليها وبعتبرها احكام كانت لزمن انتهى ودلوقتى فى نظام مجتمعى ارقى وقانون عقوبات افضل


----------



## aymonded (2 مارس 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى غالبا مش حرق حيا العقوبة بالرجم ثم حرق جثة الزانية , معظم المفسرين فهموا العقوبة كدا*
> 
> Most interpreters understand the penalty to be stoning to death and then burning the corpse. There is no evidence that cremation was favored in Israel; thus, burning the corpse was part of the humiliating punishment, signifying that this daughter was totally removed from the face of the earth.
> Hartley, J. E. (2002). _Vol. 4_: _Word Biblical Commentary  : Leviticus_. Word Biblical Commentary (349). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.
> ...



صح كده، ده فعلاً واقع الحكم في العهد القديم من جهة القضاء، يعني مش أي حد بنفذ الحكم كما هو، وفي عهد طفولة الإنسان لا يفهم الناس في تلك العصور إلا بهذه الطريقة، لكن مع التقدم ونضوج الفهم الإنساني بدأ ينتهي كل هذا ويدخل في عهود جديدة، فلا ينبغي أن تُقاس الأمور إلا في حدود عصرها فقط ولا ينبغي أن ننظر إليها ونفهمها بوضعنا الحاضر... أشكرك كتير على تعليقك المهم والمفيد للجميع، أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك المحبوب؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## كيفا بطرس (5 مارس 2015)

أشكر كل من قام بالتوضيح لكن لى سؤال و هو فى نفس الوقت تعليق. 
الذى قلام بحرق الطيار الأردنى مسلمى داعش بالطبع .. و هم بالطبع لا يؤمنون لا بالعهد الجيد و لا القديم و لا بأى كتاب سوى قرآنهم. فلماذا يتهمون    الكتاب المقدس ؟  هل لو  احترق ماتور  ثلاجة فى بيتى , أتهم أخى الذى يعيش فى خارج دولتى بأنه المتسبب ؟  
مع أحترامى التام , أتهام المسلمين فى غير محله , و مع كامل أحترامى , الرد عليهم أشبه بقصة رجلا فقد مالا فى شارع مظلم , فأردنا مساعدته بالبحث عن أمواله فى شارع آخر  به إنارة .


----------



## Konan77 (12 مارس 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> فى جميع الاحوال لا عقوبة الرجم ولا حرق الجثة موافق عليها وبعتبرها احكام كانت لزمن انتهى ودلوقتى فى نظام مجتمعى ارقى وقانون عقوبات افضل



اتفق معك..تحياتي
​


----------

